#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Humans Jobs That Can't Be Replaced By Robots.

## Bhavya

With the technological improvement of artificial intelligence and robotics. We all have this fear that robots can overtake our humans' jobs.But there are some humans jobs that can't be replaced by robots. Let's have a look at them.

*1. Medicine and Healthcare*
*2. Sports Profession*
*3. Creative and Arts Work*
*4. Quality Assurance Work*
*5. Politics and Law*
*6. Cooking*
*7. Education*


*So guys tell me is your job is safe or not?*  :Wink:

----------

